# firefighter (POV) LED emergency lighting question



## hardhit77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Good evening gents, well morning for me. Newb here (first post) I guess i should start with the set up for my question, 
I am a volunteer firefighter in my county, It is mandatory for us to run emergency lights and siren when we are responding to an incident. Being volunteer it doesn't pay very well, That and i am also a broke struggling college student. Well i have a dash light in my truck, but my chief insists on 360 degree visibility, i don't know if yall have ever price emergency lights and equipment, but dang, its spendy:sick2:. Well i had an idea and i need to know if it is good, bad, or nucking futs. Any way i was thinking of getting an LED strobe controller (show-me Part Num. 11.1010SF 4-Output LED Flasher)
and buying a few LED brake/turn/stop lights such as these to wire to it. Instead of spending 45-70 per light head. specifically these http://www.optronicsinc.com/oempages/stl22rb.htm
Will these lights even work with the controller? will they be bright enough?

Any info/opinions you could share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hardhit77 (Feb 20, 2010)

BTT,Someone just tell me what they think of my idea. Is it a bad one good/ don't know untill i do it and see how it turns out???:thinking:


----------



## SemiMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Brake/turn lights have do not have a very wide angle. You would need maybe 8-10 to get reasonable brightness over a 360 degree I expect.

All said and done, I expect a cheap roof-top magnetic rotating light would be cheapest.

Semiman


----------



## Rescue924 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am a volunteer *Rescue Squad* worker in the state of *Tennessee* and I like you have also found Emergency Lights to be pretty expensive but in response to your question I really do not know if that will work or not but I have found a site that I use myself. The Lights are still a little High but for a 360 degree light they aren't bad and the customer service is really easy to deal with. 

You Could go with something small like I did to start with until things pick up and here is what I went with in Red. Moving up a size to what I am currently using mini Light-bar for a few more dollars you get more bang for your buck, I have had it for 2 years now the only thing I have had to replace on it was the fuse and I use it at least 3 times a week if not more. I also have many other things but without one of these lights I would be illegal check them out see if that's something your interested in these just seem like they would be more practical for you.


----------

